# Picnic Table Dimensions



## tctaylor79 (Apr 16, 2011)

I've been hired by a few people to build picnic tables this summer. I was wondering if anyone has seen a plan, specifically the dimensions for a table with separate benches.









Thanks for any help that any of you can give.


----------



## MrWoodworking (Apr 14, 2011)

I don't have specific plans for separate table and benches handy, but you can probably use the table top diminsions from nearly any plan and then build either "X" legs or A frame style with the bench legs a bit more to center than the table legs so the bench can tuck in comfortably.


----------



## jschaben (Apr 1, 2010)

tctaylor79 said:


> I've been hired by a few people to build picnic tables this summer. I was wondering if anyone has seen a plan, specifically the dimensions for a table with separate benches.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Hi tc - I built one last year and plans with seperate benches seem to be hard to come by for some reason. I attached a drawing of the end view of the table that I did, I'll see if I can find the side view. The benches are basicall a scaled down version of the table. I went to the park and got the measurements of one of theirs as far as overall height and width are concerned.

EDIT - Hmm, musta deleted the side view drawing. I just put a cleat across the center of the table with two braces running down the the center of the leg cross pieces. Everything was half lapped so I didn't have any mating issues there.


----------



## MrWoodworking (Apr 14, 2011)

That's what I was referring to exactly. Thanks for the picture.


----------

